# Jackson in the Creek - Amazing Dog park in VA *picture overload*



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Ok, I won't overload you with too many, but we had somewhat of a meet up with a few people from another forum I'm on and then two of my friends and four dogs total hopped into my Jeep and headed to Arlington to check out this awesome dog park! 

Jackson LOVED it.

Right when we got there... he was in the water before I could climb down the rocks:


















Otto, my friends Pointer mix:


















Don't you stick your tongue out at me!









Let me get in on that action!









Jackson, Toby and Cricket:



































-more-


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Rock climbing!









Cricket and Otto









just keep swimming









Jackson and Toby


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Where is Jackson?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks like great fun!

That pointer mix is a cool looking dog!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

WOW! lovely photos!!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Great pictures!
I really like the ones with them on the rocks!


----------

